# Neue Firmware für SSD V64 Nova



## brennmeister0815 (29. März 2010)

*Neue Firmware für SSD V64 Nova*

Hallo alle zusammen,
es geht mir um meine neue System-Festplatte/SSD Corsair V64 Nova (64 GB). Ich hatte schon mal direkt bei Corsair auf der Homepage nach einer aktuelleren Firmware für die, zugegebenermaßen noch recht neue, SSD gesucht. Derzeit wird's aber hierzu wohl noch nichts geben. Wenn es eine neue Firmware gibt, wo genau findet sich diese bei Corsair und wie spiele ich diese auf? Eine Anleitung (u.a. updaten der Firmware)für Corsair SSD-Newbies *in deutscher Sprache* wäre prima! 
Mein Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Prof. 64-Bit
Danke & Gruß
Der Brennmeister


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (29. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Firmware für SSD V64 Nova*

Hallo,

In folgenden Corsair Forenbereich findet man Firmware anleitungen auf Deutsch und die aktuelle Firmware beim Release:

Solid State Drives (SSD) - The Corsair Support Forums

Die P-Series ist dort aktuell auf deutsch erklärt. X-Series auf deutsch folgt bald, die Nova benötigt noch keine Firmwareupgrade , da TRIM unterstützt wird, steht momentan kein Firmwareupgrade hier aus. Sollte eins kommen findet man aber unter oberen Link, bzw. auch unter Corsair.com und dann auf Blog oder Press Bereich die neuen Erscheinungen auch von Firmware


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Firmware für SSD V64 Nova*

 Danke !


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (30. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Firmware für SSD V64 Nova*

Dafür sind wir ja da


----------



## Kaschi (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Firmware für SSD V64 Nova*

Hallo... Bin ganz neu hier, und kenne mich mit Foren nicht so gut aus, also bitte verzeiht wenn ich meinen post in einer falschen Kategorie schreibe, um Aufklärung wäre ich dankbar damit ich diese fehler in zukunft vermeide.. 

Aber nun zu meinem Problem...

Ich habe vier Corsair V64 Nova SSd`s. Diese wollte ich gerne in einem Raid 0 Verbund betreiben. Über die Risiken bezüglich Datenverluste etc. bin ich mir im klaren... Ich habe den Raidverbund auch konfigurieren können. Als ich jedoch nun mehrere Benchmark mit Hdtune und anderen Programmen durchlaufen lies, brachen die Lese und Schreibwerte total zusammen.. ca. 100Mb lesen und 50 Schreiben. Und zusätzlich Schwankten diese werte extrem.

Danach löste ich das Raid 0 erstmal wieder auf, und testete jede einzelne ssd für sich.. dabei wurde bei jeder ssd ca. 210Mb lesen und 130Mb schreiben festgestellt. Also laut Hersteller-Angaben etwa dieselben werte. --> ssd-karten somit vermutlich i.O. 

Danach hatte ich dann erstmal zwei SSd`s im Raid 0 --> Schreib und Leserate gingen dabei schon etwas runter (150 lesen, 90 schreiben) 
Danach wieder alle vier im Raid 0, und wieder schlechte werte..

Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, warum die ssd karten im Raid 0 so schlechte werte erzielt? Bzw. ob ich irgendetwas bei der Erzeugung beachten muss? Ich verzweifle hier nämlich allmählig
(Firmware und Updates sind auf aktuellsten Stand bei allen PC-Komponenten)
Bekommt man evtl. einen passenden PCI-Raid-Controller für diese SSD`s? Wenn ja, welche sind hierfür gut geeignet?

Angaben zu meinem PC:

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium
Mainboard: Asus Formula IV Crosshair 890er Chipsatz
CPU: AMD Phenom X6 Black edition
Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ Platinium 4 Gb 1600 Mhz

Was mir bisher einfiiel: 
1. Ich benutzte den On-board Controller (Sata III 6Gb/s). SSD`s haben ja intern den Ind. Barefoot. und können max. 3Gb/s.. Kann es sein das es damit probleme gibt? 
2. Habe die striped size auf 64Kb??! Konfiguriert.. ist das i.O.?
3. Treiber wurden alle erkannt, aber ob diese nun gut kompatibel sind k.A.

Ich bitte dringend um Hilfe, und bedanke mich schon mal im voraus..


----------



## Kaschi (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Firmware für SSD V64 Nova*

Achso habe ich vergessen.. Firmware und Treiber etc. sind alle auf dem neusten stand...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Firmware für SSD V64 Nova*

was interessant wäre: welches Mainboard  im ein Bild des System und Chipsettypes zu erhalten  Auch welches Netzteil, welcher und wieviel Ram und welchers CPU montiert ist wäre von interesse


----------

